# 2 Females Santa cruz CA.



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I need someone to adopt 2 of my girls ASAP!!!!! I'm moving and can't take all my pets with me!  I ask a fee of $50 because they go with their cage,1 lb of food and a small bag of bedding! If you can't pay $50 but PROMISE to take good care of them I will take a fee of $25! I REALLY need them to go to a new home and I also need the money to feed the 2 I'm keeping PLEASE HELP!!!!! I have pics in my gallery. The 2 girls are Nezume and Velvet.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Is anyone able to adopt my girls? They are really sweet and well trained!


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Where are you moving to? If you're going to another state you might post that location to, and you could drop them off on the way.

Also it's only been a short time since you posted and it will probably take longer to find them a good home, especially with $50 fee, sorry hon.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I will take $25 If nobody can pay $50....


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

They still need a home!


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

try Craigslist. Seriously. 

I would take em, but I don't live in California. I'm in Colorado.

-Rozaylia


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I posted them on craigslist but nothing happened. I will make a new post though.


----------



## EchoLocation (Jul 11, 2008)

Where are you moving to? You can possibly arrange for someone in the states you're driving through to adopt the rats (as someone else already mentioned).


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I would do that put I can't! I can't even take them out of the state because we just don't have the space for the cage...  
We are getting a RV but it's so small there is hardly any room for the cats! *and they won't be in a cage* >.<


----------



## EchoLocation (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm totally willing to take them, but I live about 6 hours away, in Tehachapi. If you're able to meet me halfway I can help you out; but there's no way I can drive 12 hours, (6 there + 6 back).


----------

